# Spring Seeding and Weed Control.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

University of Missouri.

Regards, Mike

http://extension.missouri.edu/webster/documents/presentations/2013-01-26_DiversifiedAgConference/2013-01-26_Spring_Seeding_and_Weed_Control-TimSchnakenberg-Screen.pdf


----------

